# Nissan Altima 2016 ac problem



## uaeprof (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi,
I own an auto workshop in UAE and do alot of AC repair on many cars. One of the problem I can't really find its source is the newer altima ac system. Many customers complain of hot air from ac vent to find that the compressor is jammed or got no pressure at all. Ac line full of black burnt oil and complete system need cleaning. We replace compressor, condenser and expansion valve and then everything seems fine until fee months compressor gets damaged again. I found later that there is a problem with ac thermostat that just let the compressor run even if it is cold and when driving on highway the ac line freezes and that what causes compressor failure.

The problem is that i couldn't find a thermostat near evaporator or inside glove box like the rest of other cars so how can I fix this issue? Once solution is to install a manual thermostat and attach it to ac suction line but I want to know if the issue is from AC ecu or there is cabin air thermostat somewhere I'm missing. 

Thanks in advance  

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## uaeprof (Nov 9, 2019)

Is this problem new here that no one faced before? I solved the issue by installing manual thermostat with tip inserted into evaporator box. Still can't figured how the original system work. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I haven't heard of that issue on vehicles in the USA. What you call a "thermostat" is what Nissan calls a "thermistor" or "thermal amp." The thermistor is inside the heating & cooling unit and the tip of it inserts into the evaporator core. It is a compressor protection device in that if the core gets too cold, it opens the circuit to the A/C compressor clutch coil to keep it from engaging. It is part code "27723P" in the diagram below.


----------



## uaeprof (Nov 9, 2019)

Is this diagram for the new Nissan altima 2016? Because I checked before and there was no thermistor inside evaporator. On other forum someone said that these cars have control valve on the compressor which job is to control flow of refrigerant and so prevent the icing on evaporator. But I am still confused that even new compressor would have the same issue. Maybe I need to check for the thermistor again as i might have missed it. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's for a 2016 Altima in the USA. I can't say if it's the same for models in the UAE.


----------



## Gmtech406 (Oct 22, 2020)

uaeprof said:


> Is this diagram for the new Nissan altima 2016? Because I checked before and there was no thermistor inside evaporator. On other forum someone said that these cars have control valve on the compressor which job is to control flow of refrigerant and so prevent the icing on evaporator. But I am still confused that even new compressor would have the same issue. Maybe I need to check for the thermistor again as i might have missed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


I am have the same problem with the same car. Have changed the whole evaporator housing as Todd there was a thermistor, but there is not. Did you add thermistor correct the problem and if so. Where did you aquire this part?


----------

